# 2010 New York Auto Show Preview



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

The last of the major auto shows for this season, the New York Auto Show marks the return of Spring, when those who don't live in warmer climates can stop looking at cars and start driving them again.

Last but certainly not least, the NY show allows many automakers to deliver high performance versions of existing models and introduce less conventional vehicles. Plus, it's also an important venue for luxury brands to debut their wares in front of one of the wealthiest audiences in the world. As a result automakers like BMW and Mercedes-Benz often show some impressive hardware, although so far both have been quiet on debut announcements.

Important premieres set for this year's show include the Nissan Juke, Infiniti QX56, MINI Countryman, Hyundai Sonata V6 and Hyundai Sonata Hybrid, Hyundai Equus, Lexus CT200h, Acura TSX Sport Wagon, BMW 335is, Suzuki Kizashi V6, 2011 Kia Optima, 2011 Kia Sportage, Mitsubishi Outlander Sport, Porsche 911 Turbo S, 2011 Porsche Cayenne and the Aston Martin Rapide. Several rumors have also suggested Scion will debut its first al-new model in several years. 

Read more of the *2010 New York Auto Show Preview* on AutoGuide.com and remember to check back for live coverage, March 31 - April 1.


----------

